

How the Twitter Grinch Stole April Fool’s Day - shawndumas
http://technologizer.com/2011/04/01/how-the-twitter-grinch-stole-april-fools-day/

======
mindcrime
I liked AFD just fine, pre-Internet. The problem is, this kind of humor is
tolerable in _limited doses._ But now - on AFD - everybody in the frickin'
world is trying to gag everybody else in the world, and the non-stop stream of
stupidity gets old pretty quick.

I had hoped that the HN readership was above posting all of this garbage here,
and would leave it to Reddit and Slashdot - but sadly that appears not to be
the case.

